

Can a SSD be even faster? With SSD Tweaker might be. - searchforsoft
http://www.searchforsoft.com/reviews/System-Utilities/SSD-Tweaker-1-9-8-----optimize-your-SSD-usage-45.htm
SSD Tweaker has some tricky options to increase the SSD performance. Read the article to see how.
======
pokoleo
Search For Soft? Have you guys looked into hiring a designer/changing your
name? I'd also invest in hosting static content on a CDN, so it doesn't take
forever to load.

This reminds me of some web work I saw in the early 2000's.

